# die 2S-regel für  die frischfischküche !



## chippog (18. März 2002)

heufig lese ich hier von der 3S-regel, wenn es um die zubereitung der von uns anglern frisch gefangenen fische geht. ich weigere mich an dieser stelle darauf einzugehen, wass diese 3S überhaupt bedeuten.

die 2S-regel will ich stattdessen hier erklären und hoffe, dass sie zumindest zum ausprobieren anregt.

um es noch mehr auf den (stab)reim zu bringen:
frischen fisch: säubere und salze isch!
von mir aus auch:
frischen fich: säubere und salze ich!
kurz und knapp:
(2F -> 2S)

gründe:

Säubern erklärt sich von selber und geschieht für fische, die im ganzen zubereitet werden sollen so, dass sie sofort nach dem fang mit einem schlag auf den kopf betäubt und mit einem kehlschnitt getötet und so auch von dem bitter schmeckenden blut befreit werden. danach werden sie, ohne die gallenblasen zu zerstören, ausgenommen und dann noch von kiemen und nieren, dem roten dicken strang in der bauchhöhle direkt am rückgrad und im schlund des fisches befreit. kiemen und nieren brauchen natürlich nicht entfernt werden, wenn der fisch noch filetiert wird. jetzt noch gründlich, auch süsswasserfisch am besten (!) in salzwasser, spülen, abtupfen und fertig und zwar auch zum einfrieren. mit süsswasser gespülter fisch bekommt eine losere und unappetitlichere konsistenz, was allerdings nach dem auftauen mit salzen allerdings nur zum teil wieder behoben werden kann.

Salzen von filets geschieht meiner ansicht nach ungefähr fünf bis fünfzehn minuten am besten in sauberem meereswasser oder in einer mischung aus süss- oder kranwasser und zirka einem esslöffel salz pro liter. diese methode eignet sich besonders gut, wenn in dem salz- oder gesalzenen wasser die fischfilets aufgetaut werden. frische filets können aber auch wie ganze fische einfach von allen seiten, bei ganzem fisch auch in der bauchhöhle mit salz bestreut werden.

und das dritte s lassen wir weg.

so, nun kann der fisch zubereitet werden.

wer bis jetzt nur mit 3s gearbeitet hat, sollte bei der 2S-regel am anfang vor allem milde gewürzarme gerichte zubereiten, damit der fischgeschmack so richtig herausschmeckt. das ist dann zwar nicht so intensiv, dafür aber um so leckerer! spasseshalber kann nach dem geniessen der ersten bissen ein tropfen zitrone über den nächsten bissen gegeben werden, um den direkten vergleich mit dem dritten s zu haben. danach mag ein jeder für sich entscheiden, ob 2 oder 3 S.

dann gibt es noch den fisch, für den unbedingt die 3s-regel gilt, nämlich den nicht mehr ganz so frischen, der auch nach mehrern stunden nach dem essen die küche immer noch nach "fisch" ( = altem fisch ! ) richen lässt. für den habe ich eine eigene regel, die wir mal kok nennen wollen: köder oder kompost. aber zu alt darf er dafür natürlich auch nicht, sein, weil dann keiner mehr beisst. und in den kompost gräbt man sicherheitshalber ein tiefes loch, vor allem im sommer...

wer allerdings seinen frischen gebratenen fisch lieber mit zitrone mag, nur zu, hab ich gar nix gegen, mache ich auch ganz manchmal. in der regel will ich aber den fisch schmecken und säure hole ich mir am liebsten per weinflasche auf den tisch.

zuletzt möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, die 2S-regel bei bedarf auch an die kochende person im haushalt weiter zu leiten.

wie auch immer, lasst es euch schmecken, sonst macht ihr was falsch!


----------



## havkat (18. März 2002)

Geenau!
Diese Zitronensaftorgien vor der Zubereitung sind Kulturbolschewismus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2002)

Habe ich schon mehrfach hier gepostet und kann es nur unterstreichen:
2 S reichen völlig aus.
Dennoch, wers mag: Sauer macht lustig :q


----------



## Seehund (19. März 2002)

Hallo @ all hier auf diesen Seiten



> dann gibt es noch den fisch, für den unbedingt die 3s-regel gilt, nämlich den nicht mehr ganz so frischen, der auch nach mehrern stunden nach dem essen die küche immer noch nach "fisch" ( = altem fisch ! ) richen lässt. für den habe ich eine eigene regel, die wir mal kok nennen wollen: köder oder kompost



Habe Eure Postings hier verfolgt und gebe allen im Prinzip recht. Doch wie sieht die Praxis aus? Viele Hausfrauen sind mit der Zubereitung von Fisch am heimischen Herd oftmals überfordert. Zudem kommt, wenn ich teilweise den dargebotenen Frischfisch im Handel sehe,  mir das Grausen, :r  denn was hier dem Konsumenten angeboten wird ist auch mit dem dritten S oft nicht zu unterdrücken. (Siehe Zitat) 

Nur für den unbedarften Verbraucher, der auch mal ein Stück Fisch auf den Tisch bringen will, aber nicht die Kenntnis hat um anhand der Qualitätsmerkmale die unterschiedlichen Behandlungsmethoden am Fisch für sich zu wählen, gilt die Faustregel mit den 3 S. Und ich finde, jeder der unsicher ist sollte diese anwenden.

Hier ein Beispiel: Meine Mutter (75) kommt aus dem tiefsten Binnenland zu mir an die Küste zu Besuch. Weil sie gerne Fisch ist gibt es den dann auch öfters in unterschiedlichsten Sorten und Varianten. Einmal fragte sie mich ob wir eine neue Dunstabzugshaube in unserer Küche installiert hätten. Immer wenn bei uns Fisch zubereitet würde könne man das im Gegensatz zu ihrer Küche, ja garnicht riechen!!! 

Dieses hat aber nichts mit den 2 oder 3 S zu tun sondern mit der Frischequalität der Ware.(Siehe Zitat)

Bei allen Tipps sollte man immer Abwägen, für wen sind sie gedacht, wer ist in der Lage zu sondieren was jeweils sinnvoll variiert werden kann, und wer sollte sich besser an die Standartregel halten. Für den größten Teil der mit der Fischzubereitung beschäftigten Personenkreis gilt meiner Meinung nach die Anwendung der 3 S.  Der Rest wird es sowieso nach eigenen Regeln zelebrieren. :q 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2002)

Gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht Seehund, aber zu Deinem Posting noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

Das Anglerboard lebt ja von Leuten die angeln gehen, und die sollten in der Lage sein, frischen Fisch zu bekommen und deswegen (als Tipp) mal die 2 - S - Regel versuchen.
Der Angler, der seinen frisch gefangenen Fisch über Tage im Kühlschrank läßt, dem ist auch mit den ausgefeiltesten Rezepten nicht zu helfen.

Für diejenigen, die sich vielleicht als Nichtangler auf das Anglerboard "verirren": 
Beim Kauf von Frischfisch sollte man darauf achten, einen Händler zu haben, der einen gewissen Umsatz macht. Nur wer viel Fisch verkauft, wird auch kaum "Ladenhüter" in der Theke haben.

Wenn man "frischen" Fisch kaufen will, soll der Händler bitte schön den Fisch oder das Filet zur "Geruchsprobe" über die Theke halten: Wenns stark oder gar unangenehm nach Fisch riecht: Finger weg!! Ein guter Händler kennt seine Ware und wird einem den Gefallen tun - und vorher den evtl. nicht ganz taufrischen Fisch gegen einen wirklich frischen tauschen!

Beschränkt Euch beim Frischfischkauf auf Arten, die auch viel verlangt werden, da ist die Gefahr einen "Ladenhüter" zu erwischen geringer:
Seelachs, Kabeljau/Dorsch, Goldbarsch.

Eine gute Alternative zu "altem frischen" Fisch ist tiefgekühlte Ware.

Im Binnenland sollte man sich an die dort vorkommenden Fischzuchten halten, die oft ab Anlage verkaufen.
Dabei bitte darauf achten, wie die Fische gezogen werden: 
Schnell gezogene Fische werden mit bis zu 3 % des Gewichtes an Futter pro Tag bombardiert, darunter auch des öfteren Fleisch/Blutmehle. Naturnah gezogene Fische kommen mit 0,5 % hochwertigem Futter aus, was die Fleischqualität erheblich verbessert.

Mit diesen Tipps sollte es sowohl den Anglernn wie en Fischkäufern möglich sein, auf Säuerung zu verzichten, sofern sie es wollen.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Superingo (19. März 2002)

Hi chippog #h 
Sollte man den erbeuteten Eiweissbringer, nachdem man ihm eins auf die Birne gegeben hat, vieleicht schon auf dem Boot den Kehlschnitt machen  #c ;+ ;+ 
Wuste bis dato nicht das das Blut den Geschmack verdirbt.
Was die Zitrone betrifft: ich glaube die gehört auf ein Schnitzel, wenn überhaubt.


----------



## chippog (20. März 2002)

@seehund, deinen beitrag kann ich natürlich nur unterschreiben.

@seehund und alle: doch wie thomas schon sagte, die 2S-regel möchte ich vor allem uns anglern ans herz legen. denn wir wissen ja schliesslich, wie frisch unser fisch ist!

@superingo: obwohl ich in schweden wohne, halte ich mich ganz an die norwegische gesetztgebung (die schwedische ist nämlich leider nicht so weit). jeder fisch, der an bord kommt, muss sofort mit einem kehlschnitt versehen werden, damit er ausblutet. denn später ist ja das blut geronnen und macht den fisch schlechter haltbar samt nicht ganz so wohlschmeckend. wienerschnitzel und kristallklares hefeweizen und von mir aus ausnahmsweise auch mal auf frischen gebratenen fisch.


----------



## Hummer (20. März 2002)

@chippog

da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ich habe mich garnicht getraut es hier zu verkünden: 

 :l Ich liebe gebratenen Rotbarsch mit Zitrone  :l 

Ansonsten bin ich auch für die 2S-Regel.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## hsobolewski (20. März 2002)

Hallo Hummer.
Da bist du nicht alleine. Rotbarsch und Citrone. Ein gedicht. 
Nun zum Kehlschnitt. Dies ist für guten Fisch unbedingt nötig. Das Stück Fischfleisch von einem Fisch der nach dem Beteuben einen Kehlschnitt bekamm ist wesentlich besser wie von dem der keine Möglichkeit zum Ausbluten bekamm. Ein Herzstich langt nicht alleine. Jeder Norwegenfischer weis: Ein Köhler den ich nicht ordendlich ausbluten habe lassen ist fast unbrauchbar.(Babys ausgenommen :q )


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2002)

Kommt immer auf die Zubereitung drauf an. Statt Essig oder Zirone nehme ich auch mal einen schönen Weißwein zum Säuern. Wenn Fisch gedünstet oder gekocht wird, gehört säuern dazu. Fisch schmeckt erst am zweiten Tag. Frisch erlegte Fische am selben Tage verzerren, schmeckt meist nicht. Säuern ist schon nicht schlecht. Ist reine geschmackssache. Ich säuer fast jeden Fisch außer Mefos und Lachs!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2002)

Vorschlag für alle Freunde des Sauren:
Statt den Fisch zu säuern, probierts doch mal mit ner Weißwein- oder Zitronen/Limonensoße.
So kann der Fisch seinen ursprünglichen Geschmack behalten, und die Säure der Soße kann man "millilitergenau" auf den eigenen Geschmack abstimmen.


----------



## chippog (21. März 2002)

@belly nimm&acute;s mir nicht übel und vor allem nicht persönlich, aber das fisch erst am zweiten tag schmecken soll, will meinem gaumen so gar nicht schmecken. das frischer fisch hingegen am ersten tag weniger und damit zumindest für mich am besten schmeckt ist eine genussmöglichkeit, die fast nur uns anglern gegeben ist. und darauf möchte ich wirklich nicht verzichten wollen! am zweiten tag esse ich einige fischarten schon nicht mehr, als da wären die fetten, wie makrele und hering (nicht schön, wenn die ranzig werdenden fettsäuren im hals "jojo"-aufstoss machen), aber auch kliesche und wittling (mehr eine konsistens- aber auch eine geschmacksfrage), um die für mich wichtigsten zu nennen. auch der in vielen gegenden bei vielen, vor allem auch bei berufsfischern verbreiteten tradition, zum beispiel scholle oder heilbutt ein paar tage im kühlschrank ruhen zu lassen, bevor sie verspeist werden, kann ich persönlich nicht viel abgewinnen. all das soll natürlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden und der beste weg hierfür ist eigentlich immer, wenn nur irgend möglich ein blindvergleichstest. gut, mag übertrieben klingen, interessant ist es aber schon. dein beitrag zum thema wein als säurungsmittel ist für mich das beste, was hier bis jetzt über säurung genannt wurde. hingegen nehme ich die säurung meist erst im mund vor, was für mich zu einem der höchsten gaumenglücksgefühle geworden ist. wer in der regel wein zu fischgerichten reicht, wird sowieso gemerkt haben, dass zitrone oder essig nicht so gut mit dem wein harmonieren. hingegen lassen sich zum beispiel das oben genannte rotbarschfilet, zitrone und en pilsken bestens kombinieren!


----------



## havkat (21. März 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Fisch schmeckt frisch! Oft wird empfohlen, daß besonders der Dorsch im Kühlschrank übernachten soll. Sein Fleisch soll dann fester und wohlschmeckender sein. 
Ich sage: Alles Käse!
Zitrone? Klar........zum Tequila! :q


----------



## ollidi (21. März 2002)

Ich meine auch, daß Zitrone und Fisch nicht zusammengehören. Ist wohl aber alles Geschmackssache und sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden.

@Havkat
Recht haste!  :q


----------



## brockmaster (25. März 2002)

Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme! Kennt Ihr "Cebeche"(Ausgesprochen: Sewetsche)? Ist ein Nationalgericht aus Peru. Roher Fisch, nur mit Limettensaft und Kräutern eine halbe Stunde eingelegt. Schmeckt traumhaft. Ich kümmere mich mal um das genaue Rezept und poste es dann hier.


----------



## chippog (25. März 2002)

@ brockmaster, kümmer dich mal drum, habe es auch mal gegessen und kann deinen kommentar nur bestätigen. und jetzt habe ich von dir auch den namen des gerichtes bekommen, prima.


----------

